# help/tips (vid included)



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

this is my 2nd year snowboardin and i can fs 3 but theyre always so ulgy and unbalanced unless i cheat and spin 90 b4 the lip
so i decided to work on my 1s in my backyard since i pretty much skipped them before and went rite to 3s cuz i dont like the idea of landing switch haha
so could ya guys gimme some comments and tips thanks

and it seems like when i fs 1 im always tilted to my one side and my boards angled down on my toe side
and with bs 1s its just messed up
i can flatground fs/bs 1 and bs 3 but off jumps... i cant do them cleanly or nicely
heres the vid
YouTube - Snowboardin
and am i olliein into my jumps or just jumpin off both my legs?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

should someone make the racist comment of asians boarding in jeans or shall i?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> should someone make the racist comment of asians boarding in jeans or shall i?


Leave it alone. If you want talk shit about me.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i would never we are bestest friends member? and damn you for post following me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i would never we are bestest friends member? and damn you for post following me.


 Now you know what it feels like. You did the same thing to me about a week ago.  Ok I'll stop


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

wtf r u tryin to get at lol
i wuz too lazy put on my snowpants


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

lol search for "the day i was ashamed to be a snowboarder" thread and you will see its all in good fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

wtf r u tryin to get at lol
i wuz too lazy put on my snowpants


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> lol search for "the day i was ashamed to be a snowboarder" thread and you will see its all in good fun.


100000char


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

wtf r u tryin to get at lol
i wuz too lazy put on my snowpants


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

i did haha
but gimme comments cmon guys lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

OK well your ollie, FS 1 No.1, and bs 1 you ollied pretty clean, you didn't land clean but its a start. No.2 and 3 you did ollie but kinda jumped with both feet at the same time. Try throwing a quick grab it will help you suck in your knees all the way (so you'll spin faster).


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

It looked like you needed a little more speed too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

alrite thanks bro
but when i ollie into spins i usually get off balance
nethin i can do about that other than just practice
wtf y duz it keep repeating my first post


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Well your probebly clicking on the submit button more then once. But maybe grabbing your board on the backside of the board to help with balance, or just use the same method you use when you do it on flatland. Have you seen the Jumpin With Jussi video its goes through everything from strait airs on jumps to 900's its very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

hahah yea i have that vid its pretty sick 
i think ill just have to wait a couple days and see what happens when i hit the jumps at the park not this tiny piece of shit thing haha
ahhhh but i cant wait damn fuck skool i wanna shred lol

oh yea and like my bs 1 see how my legs r like out behind me and not under me
thats what happens when i 3 off a jump and dont cheat and spin 90 before the lip
it looks really ugly i wanna fix that up 

and i dont really get it when ur spinnin
u prewind first, then turn ur body the way u wanna spin BEFORE U HIT THE LIP then pop AT THE LIP?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz at the trollage.

suck your knees in.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

This link is for BS 360, will help you out though. Its good....
YouTube - Backside 360, Snowboard Trick Tip, Regular Riders


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

ILikeBacon said:


> wtf r u tryin to get at lol
> i wuz too lazy put on my snowpants





Dawg Catcher said:


> lol search for "the day i was ashamed to be a snowboarder" thread and you will see its all in good fun.





Dawg Catcher said:


> 100000char


10000000char


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Lastly, you Ollie looks pretty good, but for a spin, tone down the Ollie. Use the terrain to get your air (bigger jump) and pop off using both feet for a smoother, cleaner spin.


i thought it was better to ollie into spins not just jump off both feet? i dunno lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Ilikebacon, first off the size of your jump is too small so it's hard to get enough pop to make it clean. Second, I can't tell how you're taking off, but being slightly on your toe edge (for bs) and heel edge (for fs) can help. Also focus on popping off your tail and landing with some weight forward. It's common for people to continue leaning in the backseat especially cuz they're trying to swing the board around.


----------

